# 07 king quad battery dead will not run



## quad07 (Sep 21, 2011)

I wnt out today to start my king quad the battery was dead so i charged it and it must be shot so i jumped it off it fired rite up but wnt dead whn i pulled the cables off im thinkin the stator but it only has 429 miles on it and ran fine last time i road it any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

An open cell will do that. Get a new battery and try. KQs usualy don't have charging problems.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Make sure the stator connectors is making good connection


----------



## quad07 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks where is the stator connector located


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

I would say left side middle ways up thats where it was on my vinson


----------



## quad07 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok so i check my stator wires and the meter shows 15 volts got a rectifier from a buddy tried it and when i pulled the cables it arced popped the ignition fuse and now the fuel injection light flashes and it wnt start


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fuel injection light means pumps out or your fuel sesor is not engaging i had to change mine on my 06 and it runs fine now. Also king quads are grounded bad. Need to reground them they are only grounded to the starter. Mine it went from battery to starter cylinoid then to starter and that was it. I went from starter to frame back to cylinoid made chargning battery way better and stoped it from dieing on me


----------



## quad07 (Sep 21, 2011)

I can hear the fuel pump when i turn key on where is the sensor located


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

If u can hear the pump sucking then hummmmm. My sensor on my bike was right after the battery inbetween starter cylinoid and computer. In middle of seat area


----------

